# Dos perifrastics



## Antpax

Hola a tothom,

Tinc un petit dubte. Quan en una frase hi ha dos passats perifrastics, cal possar dues vegades l´auxiliar? Per eixemple, en castellà diuem "nací y crecí en Madrid", en català com es diria: "vaig nàixer i vaig créixer a Madrid" o "vaig nàixer i créixer a Madrid"?

Gràcies per endavant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> Tinc un petit dubte. Quan en una frase hi ha dos passats perifràstics, cal posar dues vegades l´auxiliar? Per exemple, en castellà diem "nací y crecí en Madrid", en català com es diria: "vaig nàixer i vaig créixer a Madrid" o "vaig nàixer i créixer a Madrid"?
> 
> Gràcies per endavant.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Hola, Ant,

Jo diria que en aquest cas concret ho pots dir de les dues maneres, perquè és com si fos gairebé una sola acció "néixer i créixer". Que no ho és, però fa aquesta sensació. 

En canvi, en altres casos diria que sí que l'hi has de posar cada vegada. Per exemple: "Vaig entrar i vaig mirar la gent". Aquí no crec que sigui possible dir "vaig entrar i mirar la gent", em sona agramatical (la meva gramàtica interna no em permet aquesta construcció), suposo que perquè ho entenc com dues accions diferents, seguides però independents (en canvi, "néixer i créixer" no són tan independents), i em cal conjugar els verbs cada vegada.

A veure si als altres els fa una sensació semblant.

Salut!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Betu,

Moltes gràcies per la teva ajuda i per les correcciones. Doncs, crec que pel moment faré servir sempre l´auxiliar, així no anaré errat.

Aviam que dien els altres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

betulina said:


> A veure si als altres els fa una sensació semblant.


A mi sí, em fa la mateixa sensació. 
_Vam riure i vam beure molt_. 
(Ara, potser és qüestió d'oïda, tampoc sé si és tant com incorrecte.)


----------



## betulina

Namarne said:


> _Vam riure i vam beure molt_.



Namarne, trobes que si diguéssim "vam riure i beure molt" és com si "molt" es referís a tots dos verbs, i, en canvi, a "vam riure i vam beure molt" només a "beure"?
És una mica com si entenguéssim que riure i beure formava part de la mateixa acció, no? O una cosa simultània. No ho acabo de saber explicar...


----------



## avellanainphilly

betulina said:


> Namarne, trobes que si diguéssim "vam riure i beure molt" és com si "molt" es referís a tots dos verbs, i, en canvi, a "vam riure i vam beure molt" només a "beure"?
> És una mica com si entenguéssim que riure i beure formava part de la mateixa acció, no? O una cosa simultània. No ho acabo de saber explicar...



Comparteixo la teva intuïció, Betulina.
Sembla que si repeteixes el verb auxiliar dones la idea de seqüencialitat (primer va passar una cosa i després l'altra), mentre que si no el repeteixes és com un sol event complex. Molt interessant!


----------



## betulina

Exacte, Avellana, ho has deixat molt clar.  Suposo que és per això que en segons quins casos no funciona i cal posar-hi sempre els dos auxiliars, perquè són accions que no poden ser simultànies, que no poden formar aquest únic event complex, vaja.


----------



## Namarne

Estic d'acord amb totes dues, que heu vist molt més que jo mateix en el meu exemple.  Jo només l'havia posat perquè em sonava que és com es diria habitualment, però no entendria que el "molt" es refereix només a "beure", per respondre a la pregunta de la Betulina.


----------



## RIU

Namarne said:


> però no entendria que el "molt" es refereix només a "beure", per respondre a la pregunta de la Betulina.


 
Hola, 

Jo tampoc ho veig tan clar, per a mi el molt, en aquest cas, es per a tots dos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Moltes gràcies a tothom.

Salut.

Ant


----------

